# last time you were in relationship?



## spectacular

me 4 years ago


----------



## raaya79

Same here, around 4 years.....


----------



## professorjpj

Think I got everyone here beat!! Been at LEAST 10 years!! Even though I look young, and pretty darned handsome, women have ZERO interest in me, ever!! So needless to say, its been a LONG time, and I don't imagine that will ever change at this point, sadly to say...


----------



## TheWindAndRain

Approaching the 4 year mark for me


----------



## raaya79

I dont feel so bad now  Wait yes i do, This sucks !!!!!! Lol.


----------



## spectacular




----------



## briancray

4 years ago. I'm not really looking, but it'd be nice to find a cool chick to travel with, as it gets rather lonely doing everything solo.


----------



## ratking

Was at six years, then fucked it up last September.
It ended badly (possibly the worst), so I'm probably going to avoid it from happening again.


----------



## Traveler

Six years.


----------



## Cree

Tude

So me dropping by unannounced to take you out to dinner is out of the question?


----------



## Matt Derrick

Last real relationship was about two years ago. I generally find it easy to get laid but hard to find an actual connection to someone, mostly because they're generally not travelers.


----------



## amandanotsuitcase

OK... so when I was reading this, I wondered "what qualifies as a relationship ?" What do ya'll think ?
I think a relationship is when you're having sex with the person, you like them, and you hang out on a regular basis. People have a tendency to think fuck buddies don't count as relationships. I disagree... if you really are fuck BUDDIES than you might be in more of a relationship than if it was your "bf/gf". I tend to think true friendship takes more effort to maintain than some bf/gf relationships.
I'm a month out, and it still feels like somebody kicked me in the belly. Hence the tequila I'm drinking.


----------



## briancray

amandanotsuitcase said:


> OK... so when I was reading this, I wondered "what qualifies as a relationship ?" What do ya'll think ?
> I think a relationship is when you're having sex with the person, you like them, and you hang out on a regular basis. People have a tendency to think fuck buddies don't count as relationships. I disagree... if you really are fuck BUDDIES than you might be in more of a relationship than if it was your "bf/gf". I tend to think true friendship takes more effort to maintain than some bf/gf relationships.
> I'm a month out, and it still feels like somebody kicked me in the belly. Hence the tequila I'm drinking.


I generally went with the label. Never actually thought about it like that before. If that's the case there is a chick I've dated on and off for five years whom we maintained close contact, hang out, and have sex when I'm in town...just never accumulated into a relationship because we lead different lives. I still care about her. Trying to get her to backpack with me abroad, but she continues to date douchebags. I've generally always been closer to friends with benefits. Less pressure, more fun, and less complications. 

In reality I guess it just comes down to overall connection with the person, which generally for me is hard to find. I agree with what Matt stated above.


----------



## amandanotsuitcase

ugh..drunk and hungover at the same time.
I have a friend like that, and I find I put more effort into my relationship with him than most of my relationships with boyfriends. Cuz I know he'll always be there for me, and we're friends forever.
An I agree with Matt too, getting laid is easy. Finding somebody you really have a connection with is the tough part.


----------



## spectacular

amandanotsuitcase said:


> OK... so when I was reading this, I wondered "what qualifies as a relationship ?" What do ya'll think ?
> I think a relationship is when you're having sex with the person, you like them, and you hang out on a regular basis. People have a tendency to think fuck buddies don't count as relationships. I disagree... if you really are fuck BUDDIES than you might be in more of a relationship than if it was your "bf/gf". I tend to think true friendship takes more effort to maintain than some bf/gf relationships.
> I'm a month out, and it still feels like somebody kicked me in the belly. Hence the tequila I'm drinking.


anything that requires that I take another person seriously is to me a relationship. well "seriously" past not harming them


----------



## Corinne

this is sad...a year for me :/


----------



## MirrorLamp

hmmm. I'd say 5-6 years.


----------



## Matt Derrick

@eske silver and I were recently discussing the possibility of starting some kind of StP dating section, but I'm concerned that it would be a tidal wave of dudes harassing all the ladies. But, at the very least it might be fun to exchange okc profiles. Just throwing it out there


----------



## amandanotsuitcase

@Matt Derrick : Can you imagine how much more bickering there would in the threads if StP members started fucking each other ?! Maybe not a fantastic idea to facilitate that  Although I really would LOVE to see how StP people would write up a personal ad...


----------



## Kim Chee

Ah, why not an StP dating forum? I need some fresh material for the spank bank.

I've been steadily hitched for several years.


----------



## Matt Derrick

amandanotsuitcase said:


> @Matt Derrick : Can you imagine how much more bickering there would in the threads if StP members started fucking each other ?! Maybe not a fantastic idea to facilitate that  Although I really would LOVE to see how StP people would write up a personal ad...



haha well i hadn't thought of the online drama aspect. but we might do it anyways just to see what happens.



mmmmmmmichael said:


> I've been steadily hitched for several years.



I can never quite tell when you're being serious and when you're just fucking with us


----------



## amandanotsuitcase

@matt: If there is an online dating thread, there should also be a "bad fuck" thread, like the shady peeps thread. "Beware of Crosswalk, most recently in NOLA, has a black lab called Spacebag. He smoked my cigs and drank my beer all night, said he'd eat my pussy for an hour, then screwed me quite badly for all of 30 seconds before passing out and pissing all over my sleeping bag."


----------



## Matt Derrick

amandanotsuitcase said:


> @matt: If there is an online dating thread, there should also be a "bad fuck" thread, like the shady peeps thread. "Beware of Crosswalk, most recently in NOLA, has a black lab called Spacebag. He smoked my cigs and drank my beer all night, said he'd eat my pussy for an hour, then screwed me quite badly for all of 30 seconds before passing out and pissing all over my sleeping bag."


Hahaha... God I don't wanna play referee to that shit.


----------



## briancray

Matt Derrick said:


> Hahaha... God I don't wanna play referee to that shit.


It'd be a funny user class..."the 30 second club" lol

Can't be based on one fuck though...sometimes you're just having a bad night...might be too drunk. You need to meet a certain criteria.


----------



## amandanotsuitcase

Ya...that was a bit fascist of me. Honestly, I prolly would give Crosswalk a do-over. But DAMMIT it's so fucking annoying to share yer booze and cigs all night, and then get 30 seconds of shitty sex and somebody else's piss all over yer sleeping bag in return.


----------



## Matt Derrick

amandanotsuitcase said:


> Ya...that was a bit fascist of me. Honestly, I prolly would give Crosswalk a do-over. But DAMMIT it's so fucking annoying to share yer booze and cigs all night, and then get 30 seconds of shitty sex and somebody else's piss all over yer sleeping bag in return.



maybe you need to upgrade your company a little


----------



## amandanotsuitcase

Oh Matt... you have no idea. I say the same thing to myself all the time, but those filthy/adorable crust boys get me every time, with their big infected puppy dog eyes. Then I wake up wasted and alone, and my cigs have mysteriously vanished...  BTW good fucking job taming the server glitch beast !


----------



## Matt Derrick

hahaha awww, i understand, the crust girls do the same to me! *le sigh*


----------



## amandanotsuitcase

It's a bit of a curse, que no ? They're so cute and so fun, but if you're a hopeless romantic like myself, they're just automatic heart-breakers.


----------



## Rob Nothing

I don't get laid, and I've never been in a relationship. I don't particularly care, though never get bored of watching others go through the motions.


----------



## Matt Derrick

really? never? you should at least try it. although i personally think my right hand is more skilled than the last few girls i've slept with.


----------



## Rob Nothing

ok


----------



## Rob Nothing

Yep. never.

I guess I could take your advice and try harder. Though I would need to find someone I got along well enough w first I think. people generally are just exhausting, I can't keep up.


----------



## professorjpj

HAHA! Whats the point? That's what porn is for!!


----------



## Odin

amandanotsuitcase said:


> @matt: If there is an online dating thread, there should also be a "bad fuck" thread, like the shady peeps thread. "Beware of Crosswalk, most recently in NOLA, has a black lab called Spacebag. He smoked my cigs and drank my beer all night, said he'd eat my pussy for an hour, then screwed me quite badly for all of 30 seconds before passing out and pissing all over my sleeping bag."



That is hi larious. yes.... ... I will smoke your cigs...and drink your beer all night... but if I say I'm gonna eat your pussy all night you better believe I'm bringing a head lamp and chapstick to the game.::woot::

Jeeze.... whats so hard about sticking to your word nowadays eh fellas... ... .... lol ::cigar::

... 

Did you catch that... eh eh? sticking to your word... heheh... ::drinkingbuddy::

Oh... and if I'm sober but just a bit stoned... then you can expect plenty of hydraulic action. ::borg::


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Senior year of highschool. 3 month relationship. I'm 23 now so nearly 4 or 5 years without a girlfriend and probably damn well near 2 years or less since I even had an intimate encounter with a gal. Besides holding hands and almost getting laid by a married woman, on an intoxicated night at a wedding last year. Hahahahah I'm like a monk and my hand gets me laid I don't care, no drama


----------



## amandanotsuitcase

@Odin:

I hear the progressives in Denmark have added headlamps and chapstick to their squat outreach bags (along with clean rigs, alcohol prep pads, bleach kits, ECT) hoping to make oral sex better for everyone


----------



## professorjpj

Women are not attracted to me period, and haven't been in MANY years, if EVER!! Personally I think Im too "pretty"(haha) for them!! Im not covered in tattoos, don't smoke or drink, don't look like a bum, and I don't dress like a lowlife! Therefore, in this day and age, women have no interest in someone with class and elegance.. So I probably wont be dating until my final end! A shame.. Ah well, I DO have some great porn! That's some consolation.


----------



## Odin

@amandanotsuitcase damn... i guess that can seem like I was being a jerk...

anyway... i was not. I ilike women... a lot... although Im not promiscuous... so I was just being drunk and funny.... specially about the "whats wrong guys with the sticking to your word." joke... ... ... I know its not easy to read me... :/


----------



## Odin

oh ... I was talking to you amanda ... btw


----------



## professorjpj

No problem.. Just venting..


----------



## kaichulita

professorjpj said:


> Women are not attracted to me period, and haven't been in MANY years, if EVER!! Personally I think Im too "pretty"(haha) for them!! Im not covered in tattoos, don't smoke or drink, don't look like a bum, and I don't dress like a lowlife! Therefore, in this day and age, women have no interest in someone with class and elegance.. So I probably wont be dating until my final end! A shame.. Ah well, I DO have some great porn! That's some consolation.



Personally, I prefer guys who don't smoke or drink (which is weird because I occasionally do both) and I'm sure there are girls like that out there, but it all comes down to who you are as a person and the connection you make with someone. Maybe you're not doing something right...


----------



## scummy1990

i have a gf currently and its an open relationship.....she just doesnt know it yet!


----------



## kaichulita

scummy1990 said:


> i have a gf currently and its an open relationship.....she just doesnt know it yet!


You should let her know! :/


----------



## scummy1990

lmao....its her job to find out!


----------



## scummy1990

maybe ill leave clues or something make it like a fun lil game


----------



## Odin

kaichulita said:


> You should let her know! :/


why do you care?... yea I know asking that makes me sound like an assbag.... :/


----------



## kaichulita

scummy1990 said:


> maybe ill leave clues or something make it like a fun lil game


I hope you're joking. Poor girl


----------



## amandanotsuitcase

@Odin:
Dude... it's cool. I was trying to be funny too  I thought you succeeded ! I also wanted show off my knowledge of what the squat outreach people in Denmark carry in their goodie bags.


----------



## kaichulita

Odin said:


> why do you care?... yea I know asking that makes me sound like an assbag.... :/



I don't care that much honestly. I just like to encourage people to do the right thing.


----------



## Odin

kaichulita said:


> I don't care that much honestly. I just like to encourage people to do the right thing.


That is the best answer to a question I have heard... in a liong time. thanks.... blondie...


----------



## Odin

amandanotsuitcase said:


> @Odin:
> Dude... it's cool. I was trying to be funny too  I thought you succeeded ! I also wanted show off my knowledge of what the squat outreach people in Denmark carry in their goodie bags.





amandanotsuitcase said:


> @Odin:
> Dude... it's cool. I was trying to be funny too  I thought you succeeded ! I also wanted show off my knowledge of what the squat outreach people in Denmark carry in their goodie bags.


I suppose I should ditch my gig and drop into denmark then... >.>


----------



## kaichulita

Odin said:


> That is the best answer to a question I have heard... in a liong time. thanks.... blondie...



Haha, well I'm glad you think so. ::cat::


----------



## scummy1990

lmao....i was jk it is an open relationship but its on both ends willingly.. i find my best relationships are like this when im in town were together otherwise we are free to do whatever we want we still talk everyday though


----------



## kaichulita

scummy1990 said:


> lmao....i was jk it is an open relationship but its on both ends willingly.. i find my best relationships are like this when im in town were together otherwise we are free to do whatever we want we still talk everyday though



That sounds nice. I've never done an open relationship before.


----------



## Odin

oh and kai... please don't be offended by the Blondie remark... I been reading a lot of that comic lately.... and I'm a big fan of the sandwich...  http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/6/61/Dagwood_Sandwich_20070417.png


----------



## scummy1990

lmao wtf


----------



## scummy1990

what kinda duys u date kai?


----------



## scummy1990

lol guys


----------



## amandanotsuitcase

I had an open BF for years. When I was in town we played house and hung out, we were more like best friends who had sex all the time. When I was on the road we had other partners but still kept in touch. I'll tell ya... he and I put more into our "relationship" than either of us did with any other relationships we were in, even the non-open ones. He ended up marrying one of my friends who was ready to settle down, but he and I are still best friends. When shit works, it REALLY works.


----------



## kaichulita

scummy1990 said:


> what kinda duys u date kai?



That's hard to say. They've all been really different, but I notice they have two things in common: they genuinely care about me and they like to drink hahaha


----------



## Odin

lmao... no one here has ever heard of blondie... shit that's a few generations behind me but still classic. meh...


----------



## kaichulita

Odin said:


> lmao... no one here has ever heard of blondie... shit that's a few generations behind me but still classic. meh...



I have heard of that comic. I was just confused as to why you brought up the sandwich thing


----------



## amandanotsuitcase

"Hangin on the telephone" and "Heart of glass". I'm old as dirt


----------



## kaichulita

Odin said:


> lmao... no one here has ever heard of blondie... shit that's a few generations behind me but still classic. meh...


OH man, are you talking about the band?


----------



## scummy1990

yea i know blondie im 24 but im aware of it


----------



## professorjpj

kaichulita said:


> Personally, I prefer guys who don't smoke or drink (which is weird because I occasionally do both) and I'm sure there are girls like that out there, but it all comes down to who you are as a person and the connection you make with someone. Maybe you're not doing something right...


 Well, whatever males "have" that seems to attract women, I don't think I was born with.. But then again, I am so unique to humankind in my own way maybe Im just too different, and since I am like that, women just ignore me? Not sure.. But take a look at my pics in the gallery section, and you tell me whats wrong with my looks, cause Id sure like to know! Since I never get to talk to women, maybe I need a womans opinion about whats wrong with my looks physically(if anything)...


----------



## Odin

kaichulita said:


> I have heard of that comic. I was just confused as to why you brought up the sandwich thing



HAHAHAHA>>>. sigh... haha... because Im a guy... and I love!!!! sandwiches..... aye blondie...


----------



## scummy1990

dude professor looks dont fuckin matter im not fuckin brad pitt by any strect of the imagination and i get girls its just all attitude imo and having self confidence


----------



## kaichulita

Odin said:


> HAHAHAHA>>>. sigh... haha... because Im a guy... and I love!!!! sandwiches..... aye blondie...



Nice, I love sandwiches too.


----------



## Odin

kaichulita said:


> OH man, are you talking about the band?


im not talking about the band... but I jam driving down the road sometimes... depends if the raidio is playing right...


----------



## Odin




----------



## scummy1990

how old are u odin


----------



## professorjpj

scummy1990 said:


> dude professor looks dont fuckin matter im not fuckin brad pitt by any strect of the imagination and i get girls its just all attitude imo and having self confidence


 Seriously? Ive always been told looks DO matter, all my life.. Ah well, I don't have looks OR charm I guess(or money for that case).. Women are beyond my comprehension.. Either that I I don't look low-life enough for them! That's all I see in Portland! The ugliest, classless low life males with cute girls, and I can't figure out how that happens! hehe


----------



## scummy1990

lmao just get some tattoos and start a shitty band u will be rolling in it


----------



## Odin

what scummy? you think I'm an old fuck? hahah... naw..just old enough to know better... sigh... life is more than our fucking egos. 
Actually... if you never want to grow old... yea just keep to your values bro and work hard bro...


----------



## amandanotsuitcase

Professor... u just gotta lower your standards. The big, not-so-pretty girl at the bar is prolly a better fuck anyways. I didn't mean that to sound offensive, it's just what a lot of my guy friends have told me.


----------



## scummy1990

lmaoooo yea they are better just find a fold and fuck it lol


----------



## amandanotsuitcase

ok... I never understood that "find a fold and fuck it" saying. Why bother with a fold when she's got three orifaces (sp) ?


----------



## Odin

amandanotsuitcase said:


> "Hangin on the telephone" and "Heart of glass". I'm old as dirt





_"You OK, Jim? How do you feel?"_
_"Young. I feel young!"'_

- *McCoy* and *Kirk,* as they look at the Genesis planet

Oh and please don't take my references and quotes as any reflection to my geriatric state.


----------



## scummy1990

well one hole u cant find usually which is the vagina its usally covered by a huge flap of skin or a (fupa) front upper pussy area the brown hole is off limits cuz shes fat and who knows what shes been eating....and the mouth is already stuffed with some kind of food like a twinkie or hotdog


----------



## Odin

Gods damn... when we start talking about folds its all over... society just collapses... sigh..... .... .... 

Oh and the big not so pretty girls... they are pretty... and so are the skinny ones with A cups.... and the self absorbed ones with the goldfish eye boobies... you know implants about to just go super spherical... and all 

People are more than they're physical attributes... and I don' have to be a fucking grey beard to know that. 

Gods Damn....


----------



## scummy1990

so all thats left is armpits back creases etc....


----------



## Odin

amandanotsuitcase said:


> Professor... u just gotta lower your standards. The big, not-so-pretty girl at the bar is prolly a better fuck anyways. I didn't mean that to sound offensive, it's just what a lot of my guy friends have told me.




Why not? sound offensive... be bold. fuck being timid... I tell you what doll... I bet your dynamite in bed.


----------



## scummy1990

and obviously im joking ive had encounters with many big gals but everytime right after having sex i have a brief moment of suicidal thoughts about what i had just done and how im now with this huge beast that i have to sleep next to that snores like overweight construction worker with sleep apnea


----------



## amandanotsuitcase

Wow. I have NEVER heard of fupa. I learn something new everyday.


----------



## Odin

... This conversation makes me want to blow my brains out so I never had heard fupa... ... fuck this Im gonna go back to the multiverse of Narnia.


----------



## amandanotsuitcase

I'm not timid...just polite  Duh. OF COURSE I'm dynamite in bed. But bring your headlamp and chapstick, and I'll kick your ass if you piss on my sleeping bag.


----------



## scummy1990

lol yea fupa is a common term now its basicly when the stomach goes over the vagina


----------



## amandanotsuitcase

Just so I know EXACTLY how to use fupa... is it like a big beer belly or is it different ?


----------



## Odin

amandanotsuitcase said:


> I'm not timid...just polite  Duh. OF COURSE I'm dynamite in bed. But bring your headlamp and chapstick, and I'll kick your ass if you piss on my sleeping bag.




Bwaahahhahah... >.> hahah... hah... hehe... bwahah.... 

last time I pissed my bed i was prolly like... 4 or 5  who knows... my mommy wasn't the nurturing type.

Does not matter. I don't wet beds... 

....but I do get girls wet. ::eyepatch::


----------



## amandanotsuitcase

Did you know about this fupa thing before Scummy mentioned it ? Now I feel like I'm outta the loop.


----------



## OutsideYourWorld

Last time I was in a semi-relationshippy sorta thing was a year and a half ago in Budapest. For a month or two. I'd have considered it more friends-with-benefits, which tend to describe most of my experiences with the opposite sex as far as that kind of thing goes... The last time I had a real relationship (though it was only a few months) was in 2006. Hah. 

Amanda, is your photo from Chefchauen in Morocco???


----------



## spectacular

amandanotsuitcase said:


> I'm not timid...just polite  Duh. OF COURSE I'm dynamite in bed. But bring your headlamp and chapstick, and I'll kick your ass if you piss on my sleeping bag.


sleeping bag smells strongly of feet. that's a qualification for the next lucky soul if there is one... can't handle the foot smell it's probably not going to happen... resentment issues go both ways


----------



## amandanotsuitcase

How did you know that, Outside ???? Ya... Chefchaouen, Sidi Ifni, and Taroudannt are my favorite places in the world


----------



## amandanotsuitcase

You have a point, Bizz. Crosswalk might have improved the smell of my sleeping bag by pissing on it.


----------



## OutsideYourWorld

I was traveling about Morocco for a month in June/July. Tell me, what did you think of the country? I wouldn't say I dislike any country i've been to yet, but I can say I was glad to leave Morocco. While it's varying landscapes are beautiful, and the culture definitely has it's cool little oddities and desireable qualities, I found so many of the people to be weaselly little rip-offs who saw me only as a money-bag. It was difficult to find genuinely nice people, and it was hard not to shrug everyone off as someone simply trying to get money out of me. 
That, and they treat their environment and animal life like shit.
Next time i'll be ready for it, though!


----------



## Rover

amandanotsuitcase said:


> Professor... u just gotta lower your standards. The big, not-so-pretty girl at the bar is prolly a better fuck anyways. I didn't mean that to sound offensive, it's just what a lot of my guy friends have told me.



The thing about people with less than desirable physical attributes is that they're usually willing to work harder for a piece of tail, because they don't know when they'll get an other one. And, If you both work at it, it's gonna be a lot more fun.

It takes two to tango right?


----------



## Odin

I prefer to waltz...

Less than desirable physical attributes are by far & large a subjective thing. I think I made that point with the Blondie comic earlier.
Some people like a ham and cheese others want that stacked Dagwood.





LoL... I'm using sandwich references. ::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## amandanotsuitcase

Odin...you and the damn sandwiches. You better not be eating a sandwich when you go pussy spelunking !


----------



## Odin




----------



## Odin

bizzolizzo said:


> sleeping bag smells strongly of feet. that's a qualification for the next lucky soul if there is one... can't handle the foot smell it's probably not going to happen... resentment issues go both ways



I had a lady once text me back later that night... "you wore me out..." and "I can still smell you on me." 
I'm an enthusiastic but often confused lover... so I"m only 90% sure those were compliments. ::woot::


----------



## amandanotsuitcase

although "I can still smell you on me" might have been a polite way to tell you "next time... take a shower first."


----------



## Odin

I like to think of it in that cute way a girl will hug and smell a guys shirt or the pillow they were on together. 
::drinkingbuddy::::fuckinginbed::


----------



## amandanotsuitcase

Stop being so cute ! It's gonna make me puke


----------



## Art101

Ok so what does the fact that I like peanut butter and honey sandwiches say about me lol. I am not going to delve deeply into the big girl thing but damn like me a girl with some meat. Im not a pretty person at all least in my opinion, but I love life and crave new experiences as opposed to things. Makes me an odd duck to most people I guess but fuk um Im just a diamond in the rough.


----------



## MirrorLamp

Ghostbo said:


> Ok so what does the fact that I like peanut butter and honey sandwiches say about me lol.



That you have excellent taste.


----------

